# Long Term Rentals



## dc1459 (Jun 27, 2015)

Debbie and I are moving out to Cyprus to live next April and are coming out in February with a view to finding a long term rental in the Peyia area.
Can anyone give us any good websites to look up that deal with long term rentals.
We have found a few but only about three can anyone help us or point us in the right direction ??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dc1459 said:


> Debbie and I are moving out to Cyprus to live next April and are coming out in February with a view to finding a long term rental in the Peyia area.
> Can anyone give us any good websites to look up that deal with long term rentals.
> We have found a few but only about three can anyone help us or point us in the right direction ??


If you do a search you will find loads of threads on this subject already with many recommendations.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dc1459 said:


> Debbie and I are moving out to Cyprus to live next April and are coming out in February with a view to finding a long term rental in the Peyia area.
> Can anyone give us any good websites to look up that deal with long term rentals.
> We have found a few but only about three can anyone help us or point us in the right direction ??


We have used Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property, and so have many friends. Becky is very helpful. 

But they will all tell you that it is too early to look now.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> But they will all tell you that it is too early to look now.


...and they're probably right. 

Of course, there's no harm in looking at these sites in order to get a feel for what is available and what price the type of property you want in the area you prefer is going to cost you. It would be silly not to be armed with this information well before actually viewing. Just don't expect that the properties you may like on these sites will necessarily be available next April. You may otherwise be disappointed, especially as many agents (but not Smartrentz or 123 ASAP which are both highly recommended) do not remove properties from their websites after letting either through inefficiency, apathy or in order to make their portfolio look stronger than it really is.

At the end of the season (Sep/Oct) there tends to be more long term rentals on the market as landlords decide that a long term let is preferable to short term lets which can generate more income per week, but with consequently more hassle involved (advertising, administration, cleaning etc).

Conversely, therefore, you may find that by Apr, if a long term let has not found a tenant, the landlord may be thinking of the short term market to take advantage of the forthcoming season and try for a long term let later.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> ...and they're probably right.
> 
> Of course, there's no harm in looking at these sites in order to get a feel for what is available and what price the type of property you want in the area you prefer is going to cost you. It would be silly not to be armed with this information well before actually viewing. Just don't expect that the properties you may like on these sites will necessarily be available next April. You may otherwise be disappointed, especially as many agents (but not Smartrentz or 123 ASAP which are both highly recommended) do not remove properties from their websites after letting either through inefficiency, apathy or in order to make their portfolio look stronger than it really is.
> 
> ...


If you find something in February, at least Becky normally arrange with the owner for a deposit so he agree to wait to April


----------



## teddytommy57 (Oct 13, 2014)

*smart tentz*



dc1459 said:


> Debbie and I are moving out to Cyprus to live next April and are coming out in February with a view to finding a long term rental in the Peyia area.
> Can anyone give us any good websites to look up that deal with long term rentals.
> We have found a few but only about three can anyone help us or point us in the right direction ??


We used Becky at smart rentz and she made everything so smooth and simple cant thank her enough


----------

